# Need skull help



## GRP (Aug 18, 2009)

Let play ‘Name that part” game if you will. I bought this Graveyard skull (so they say) from someone on this forum. What I didn’t know or did think to ask at the time was, “is everything there?” I am new to the talking skulls thing so this is why I didn’t think to ask. I assumed and yes……I made an AS# out of myself. Any way, what I have found since thou is that I am missing something. Below is a picture inside the skulls lid. Can you name the missing part and what are my best options? I am thinking I might need a Board of chucky or similar to that. Please help. All the info you have would be gratefully appreciated. (If this is not the proper place for this thread, please move it to its proper place – Thank you)


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

From what I can see you are missing a controller or two. One controller would be used to control the servos for the 3 axis movement of the head...turning left/right, up/down, etc. It is hard to tell from the photo, but it appears that at least one or two of those front servos are controlling the eyes, and another for the jaw.

The servos connect directly to a controller. Normally, the jaw servo would be connected to something like Cowlacious Scary Terry board. Which mimics movement based on audio. The other servos are normally programmed for a sequence of movement by something like the SSC-32 or other servo controllers. 

If you aren't interested in learning to program a controller, servo city makes a controller that works by recording and playback. Something like that would also work for the general movement. But typically you'd want something programmable so you can sequence an entire skit/performance.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Look into getting an SSC-32 and VSA software. That's how most folks do it.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes.... What He said^^^^^^

That's an infamous Kmart skull that had a color changing LED setup inside for the eyes.

Get either a Lynxmotion SSC-32, or if you only want to use the one skull, get a Pololu Micro Maestro 6 channel (set to Mini SSC mode) to control the 6 servos.

Then you need PC software to sync audio with movement and talk to the controller for all the servos such as Brookshire VSA software or some people are also starting to use the free software called Vixen to do the same.

Either way, there is a ton of info out there for the taking on setting up and using 3-axis skulls.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Doc Morbius*

Pretty sure that is one of Doc's Skulls


----------



## GRP (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for you help. Now I have a place to start.

Spinman - Doc's skulls???


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Dr. Morbius used to make and sell them. I'm not sure if he still does.


----------

